# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  J'ai ajout dans le logiciel Denis-draw un outil main qui ressemble dans son fonctionnement  celui d'Illuss

## denis18

Un ancien salari de Codilog Entreprise vous "communique" ce qu'il fait actuellement pour "Geskovitche" s7 : http://denisdraw.fr/chm6/photostation.htm

J'ai ajout dans le logiciel denis-draw un outil main  qui ressemble dans son fonctionnement  celui d'Illustrator, mais aussi d'Acrobat Reader : celui-ci se colore quand la souris survole ce pictogramme. La distance et la longueur du mouvement de la souris sont indiqus en mtres, centimtres et en pouces. Cet outil supplmentaire s'ajoute dans la palette "Werks" celle de gauche, et un outil similaire se trouve dans Autocad : "PAN".

L'utilisation de celui-ci est fort simple : une fois slectionn, cliquez sur la planche et faite glisser la souris, le dessin se dplace avec un changement d'origine. Le dessin de cette fentre se dessine en temps rel pour suivre le mouvement de la souris, mme avec plus de 60.000 polygones.
Cette fonctionnalit est incluse  la fois dans la version X86 en 32 bits, ainsi que dans la version en cours de prparation la version X64 bits, qui d'ores et dj fonctionne  98%, il reste quelques coquilles  dboguer pour parfaire cette version 14x64.

Je viens d'actualiser la version 13.562, actuellement sur le FTP, il y a quelques bogues de moins dans cette version ainsi que la possibilit de lire et d'crire des fichiers graphiques  la norme WebP, d'ouvrir les fichier ICO depuis l'interface du menu fichiers et de lire les fichiers  la norme Cairo du postscript gnr par Ink scape. 
La version X64 avance en mme temps jusqu' ce qu'elle soit prte. En perspective l'ajout d'un outil main, effectif.

 Notes : pour installer correctement Denis draw aprs l'avoir tlcharg, double cliquer sur son pictogramme situ dans le zip, que vous venez de tlcharger, le magicien d'installation s'ouvre et vous pouvez procder  l'installation de Denis-Draw. Si un cran bleu dit "Snapped", de Microsoft apparat, cliquer sur informations complmentaires puis sur le bouton excuter quand mme pour poursuivre le lancement de cette archive auto extractible afin de copier les fichiers de denis-draw dans le rpertoire Program Files.

Permet de visualiser dans le ruban dynamique les touches plus ou moins des blocs de texte avec ces pictogrammes qui modifient la justification des caractres.
La nouvelle version sait reconnatre dynamiquement de plusieurs faons les lments survols avec la touche Ctrl. Cette option est dsormais inactive par dfaut, mais si vous avez dj une ancienne version, la mmoire des prfrences n'aura pas chang avec cette option. Utilisez la touche contrle  la place du lasso qui donc dans cette version est l'tat actif par dfaut si cette fois la touche contrle est utilise.

_Cerise sur le gteau,_ si vous survolez avec votre souris un lment, alors si vous activez la touche Ctrl, celui-ci se slectionne automatiquement.

Actualise la version prcdente et ouvre aussi les fichiers cartographiques d'Open Street Map, amliore l'affichage des proprits des variables pour afficher seulement celles qui sont renseignes.

Amliore aussi le module du dessin des hachures qui tait un peu lent et affiche dans la ligne des statuts certains pictogrammes pour indiquer diffrents moments o cette version effectue un travail effectif comme lire ou enregistrer un fichier, mais aussi quand la collection de clonage en mmoire cache de l'historique est mise en uvre.

----------

